
U.S. Judges Admit Enhanced Interrogation Is Torture - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/law-justice/joseph-margulies-us-judges-admit-enhanced-interrogation-torture
======
java-man
Could we expect the war criminals responsible for this be prosecuted now?

~~~
noident
Nope! Because the Office of Legal Counsel made a good faith effort when they
(incorrectly) opined torture was legal, none of the torturers will be held
liable. After all, the government told them it was legal. It doesn't matter
that the OLC later decided that torture is in fact illegal. The "torture
memos" article on Wikipedia has more details. tl;dr blame John Yoo

~~~
anon9001
Ah the good old days, when state crimes required a facade of reasonability, an
abundance of ass-covering, and the assurance of good-faith.

------
dandare
This is super important. The west can not claim moral high ground if we
torture people.

~~~
samus
Too little, too late. After Iraq, Lybia, Syria, and soon Iran, the West has
lost any moral clout whatsoever.

------
devoply
Just in time too.

